# Sales Arborist needed



## JLSand (Dec 17, 2009)

Well established rapidly growing tree service seeks Consulting arborists / Sales representatives. We are looking for highly motivated, ambitious responsible leaders, who are self-motivated and personable with a positive outlook on the future. We require a clean driving record (CDL a plus), commitment to safety, minimum of 5 years experience in arboriculture and able to pass a pre-employment drug screen. We are an OSHA compliant company with a drug-free environment and make safety our top priority. These are year round positions, with health and life benefits, paid holidays, vacation, sick and personal time. The right persons will have the opportunity to move up into a managerial position. Visit our web site (www.coatestree.com) for an application. Please submit application and resume via mail or fax to address on web site. We are accepting applications for all positions.


----------



## outonalimbts (Jan 10, 2010)

*Posting refered to position on Website, but Arborist Sales is missing.*

Greetings- 
I am Adam Wingo, ISA Certified Arborist MA 4773A, I am also A Maryland Master Logger #37666. I have a current posting on this site and am looking for either a new position with a company or temporary contract work with another company.

I have lived in New Mexico, Arizona, and have worked in Colorado on occasion. I have ties to the Silver City area.

Please contact me directly at 866-987-2288 regarding this position you have available as there isn't a description on your website.

Thank you,
Adam Wingo:greenchainsaw:


----------

